

CRTC Considering "Minimum bandwidth caps" as solution. - mrcharles
http://www.thewirereport.ca/reports/content/12028-usage_based_billing_review_to_consider_minimum_limits_for_bit_caps_crtc_chair

======
mrcharles
Please, write more letters to your MPs. The CRTC obviously doesn't understand
any of what's going on or why it's a problem. They have to be made to
understand.

------
dstein
This problem will not go away. Bell and Rogers need to be broken up. Precisely
because internet services are going to destroy their TV and phone businesses.
As a tactical maneuver to save their revenue streams they are aiming to raise
the cost of every byte of data. And they can do that, because through their
influence of the CRTC, and their ability to crush any potential competition,
they operate as a legalized racket.

